# My New SO2 Tester



## Flame145 (May 20, 2011)

Just got my new SO2 tester from Vinmetrica, Man what a pleasure doing free so2 testing. Quick and easy. Finally I'm not watching for that freakin color change


----------



## Waldo (May 20, 2011)

So how does it work?


----------



## grapeman (May 20, 2011)

Waldo, it uses a special meter like a pH meter. You add a titrant solution until it reaches a detemined figure and beeps at you. Simple calculation and done.



Here is a link http://www.vinmetrica.com/
There is a video of it working.


The guy has some growing pains selling them and apparently when I got mine he had a new helper that sent some wrong parts. They were replaced. It works very quickly and easily. It saves me a ton of time testing my many samples.


----------



## Rocky (May 20, 2011)

Appleman, That is really neat. Do you have a magnetic stirrer? With mydecreasing dexterity, that would be a requirement for me.


----------



## PeterZ (May 20, 2011)

Something for my Christmas list!!


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2011)

Ooooooh. Great idea Peter!


----------



## Wayne1 (May 20, 2011)

I had given up on getting an electronic SO2 tester due to the expense but this is less than half the cost of a Hanna - hope I can wait until Christmas!


----------



## Rocky (May 20, 2011)

We don't exchange Christmas gifts, so I am going to have to think of some other way to do this. I still have some old Packard parts for sale. Anyone need a rebuilt Stromberg EE-23 Carb?


----------



## grapeman (May 20, 2011)

I use my Hanna TA meter for the stirrer. It has a built in one. I place the Vinmetrica probe in the Hanna and use the magnetic stirrer. I figure I have it, why not make double duty out of it.


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2011)

I have the Hanna S02 tester now and love it. It was broken when it came to the door but they made a very quick repair to it and I had it back in 3 days from the time I sent it out!! Its a bit more but I like the assurance that this company has been in business for a long time and most likely isnt going anywhere so if a new probe or if new reagents are needed I know they will be there for the getting. Hopefully this guy will be also.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 21, 2011)

I also got one last year for christmas. The Vinmetrica is awesome, very quick and accurate. I do use the Hanna manetic stirrer with mine. I would not be testing for S02 if it wasn't for this. I like to keep things simple and this is.


----------



## Flame145 (May 21, 2011)

when I look back at the way I used to add k-meta every 3 months at racking, I was defintely over adding k-meta. Now i keep it right where it should be. I love the fact that it is fast, easy and really accurate. I checked one of my wines the other day and it literally only took me about 5 minutes. Loving the new toy.


----------

